
Show HN: Posix shell abuse – Reassemble arguments AKA Transforming $* into $ - przemoc
https://gist.github.com/przemoc/168ecd5a263e1e498ee6d2ee4278e4ae
======
przemoc
Somehow title lost @ at the end. Is it some kind of forbidden character?

------
jepler
While the final and most portable solution is a bit convoluted, see
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12162010/posix-sh-
equival...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12162010/posix-sh-equivalent-
for-bash-s-printf-q) for other related ideas.

